# Meet in LA



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Koo Koo Puffs and I are looking for people in Los Angeles with SA to meet with and hang out together. If you're interested, please post or PM either of us. Thanks.


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

i live in los angeles and i'm interested in meeting you guys. ^_^ where is the meeting going to be held at?


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

We haven't decided where or when yet. You're welcome to make any suggestions.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd drive up to meet you guys.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

OK cool, we already have two other people interested too. All we have to do is set a date and a place to meet. Where would you all rather meet? A coffee shop or a park? maybe we should wait for more people to find this post so we can have more people going. Another thing, are weekdays or weekends better?


----------



## MrWednesday (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm still brand new to this board. Don't know anyone yet. But I live in LA. 
Keep me updated, I might be interested. I'd have to think about it. (Meeting strangers... you know.)


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

This will by my first gathering, I am new here, just found this site last week, thank god, I love it here. Ok, the weekend will probably work for most people. Do you all think we can meet in the month of September? Or is that too soon?


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

yea september is fine with me too.


----------



## Hopefulicious (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd like to meet you guys for fun. I like the bbq park idea. The weekend is fine with me. Where do all you guys live? I live right next to the ucla campus.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I think somewhere in between Diego and LA would be best since there are people from both cities.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

September sounds good. There are a few more people who have expressed interest through PM's. I guess once we know who's coming, we can pick a location that's centrally located to everyone. Does everyone have transportation? If not, we can work that out too. And if you guys like the BBQ idea, maybe everyone who can afford to can bring something. Thank you guys for replying.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds good. I can bring some soda or lemonade and a snack. I don't have a car though so if someone in LA could give me a ride, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

I can bring some hamburgers and buns or dessert. And I can give you a ride Koo Koo Puffs. The only thing is, I have an old Corvair and am not thrilled about driving the freeway. I was thinking this was going to be in LA, but if there are enough people in Orange County, I would drive down there. Otherwise, it doesn't really make that much sense to me.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in. Just tell me the location/date. I can drive people too but my backseats can only accommodate midget-sized people.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanx for the ride offer, Johny ennui. Yeah, I thought we were supposed to meet in LA too, but who knows? I wonder how many LA people there are. But then there are the people that also live farther.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, I'm in Diego...I'd go to LA, but OC would be more convenient if that's not a problem for people.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Did I scare everyone off?


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

No you didn't One one One, it just seems that this always happens, make plans an then never follow through. It hqappend so mcuh an I'm not talking bout just SA people, but with everyone.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, maybe we can set a tentative date and see who is available. How far in advance are we looking?


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

My schedule is pretty flexible since I don't work. I guess the date has probably been pushed back, maybe october? November?


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

OK. October 15 is fine with me. We need to find a park with a BBQ pit. If it's going to be in O.C., does anyone know are park there?


----------



## MrWednesday (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey cool. I have a date.
Oct. 15 is fine with me. See you there. (Wherever it is)


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Any one of those parks sounds good. Gumaro, do you have addresses for any them? Maybe that would help narrow it down. What do other people want?...dogs, fishing?


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Gumaro, I don't know what's happening with this. A few of us have started attending an SA support group here in LA, so I can ask them if they still want to do this.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

What SA support group is that? I've always wanted a support group but could never find much.  I live around LA by the way


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Lostsoul, It's in the Support Groups forum under the topic "Support Group in West LA--for social anxiety".

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=28215


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I never noticed that thanks for the info!


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I can probably make it.


----------



## SAL (Dec 11, 2003)

I wanna meet up someone let me know when???


----------

